# pike island



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

anybody going 2morrow?thinking about heading down in the mornin.
twister


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm gonna try NC, Ohio side tomorrow.
Rivarat said that all the gaits were still open this am, even though it's dropped way way down. I just hope they are open tomorrow morn too, for the Ohio side.
BTW, he struck out,,, he never had a hit. Very Very ICY.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I may be down in the mornin


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

5 for 10 so far been here since 4 still here. Slooow 1inch tails once again


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Freak,
Just lookin' for an update. And by chance did you have any that were milking? Mark had one at NC either 3 or 4 wks ago and none since. Just curious as to how ur doing or did......


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh My,,, Sunday 16.5' to Tuesday 21'!!! BIG PA MELT?
Tues thru FRIDAY,,,, IF the water warms up some,,, SHOULD be great! 
Daughters Birthday party tomorrow,,,, BIG TURKEY
So, YOU GUYS HAVE FUN, and please let me know how it goes,,,
I'm kinda stuck with the 'BIRD'!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry, what size weight do you use for your tightlining? I bought some 3/4 oz and am gonna try that on one of mine plus my usual... Take care my friend and enjoy the party!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Snake fished till a lil after daylight but shutdown at daylight.. no milkers. 2 females and 3 males. ended up bringn home 5. caught 6 lost 5 i believe. very slow still. ended up exploring new grounds at pike.. no bites stopped at oh cumberland on way back. nothing. need some warmer water temps to get the 3inch bite goin, 1 inchs tails once again.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Snake,,, Usually I'll go with 1oz no-roll slips, unless I get more of the hits 1/2 way out, then I'll switch to 1 1/2oz and throw to the (what I call) 'second rockpile'. It's just a bunch of rocks out there where the 
tug prop-wash cleaned out the mud.
I SURE WISH YOU DIDN'T BUY THOSE SLIP-ERS. I'm about to pour up a hundred or so,,,, eggs & no-rolls. I'da handed you a dozen or so,,,,
'cause your such a 'Nice Guy'! 

Hey Adam,,, I was thinking,,,
I just recieved a bunch of small 1/4-3/8oz sonars I bought off of ebay. Silver & Gold,,, they're really nice,,, $.90 each.
I'd bet that if your getting those sauger, "in your hole" with a 1/8- 1" grub, you just might connect with a very small vibe,,, unless it's JUST TOO COLD.
Have you tried anything like that? 
I've seen and heard about them working along the wall on the WV side, and that's what I used up Pymi through the ice,,, that's why I ordered a bunch.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Was there any 'BLOOD' in those eggs? 
Probably not,,, but like I said a month ago, I had eggs dripping on my cutting board????? Crazy


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Are they sonars or silver buddys or vibees? Good price regardless. Custom paint them the way u want em.i buy the vmc split trebles by the 1000s 4s 6s and 8s and am constantly changing hook. If i cant play w the vibee in my hand and dont get stuck or grabbed by it i change the hooks. They can dull up pretty quick w my nasty hook sets. Might be a killer idea tho never tried em. Figured w the snags it would be impossible to cast em but vertical may hone em in. 

No blood in the eggs didnt really look close there was blood here and there. Did however pull a 5 inch shad out of a 13 inch sauger and numerous fathead minnows from the others. Someone got robbed! Haha. Were gettin real close.. its gonna explode any day now cant wait to be there when it happens.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Vibes are NO-NAMES,,, 

I'll PM you my email,,,, 
my OGF PM box is always full, and I hate to delete the GOOD stuff w names.


----------



## Countrystrong (Feb 13, 2013)

What's pike island looking like heading down in the mornin see if I can't pick up some eyes! Bunch of debris out front of pier? Fish biting? If they are biting what they biting on! I've always ran jigs and twisters and had luck and jigs and gulp minnows!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I am planning on going down saturday morning i will post any results!! I caught 4 throw backs last sat. awful cold still!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I smell a :S


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Strong........isn't it Pete!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Very strong ....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Guys,,
Hey Snake,,, have a good time tomorrow. I decided to go to Shanango.
I'll most likely be down there Mon or Tues,, it'll be warmer, and I could stay longer.
I await your report. Thanks
Hi Pete!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sogdog1 said:


> wow!!! bite was fantastic today at pike island i met up with Mr Mooney and mutual friend Tom and we started fishing at bout 2 oclock just using rubber no minnows the fish were stacked Mr Mooney was stuck on that Green fluke and 3/8 jig head and Tom was on 3/8 with silver super fluke and i was on 1/4 jig with pink and white gulp 4 inch minnow it was a regular field day at pike Mr Mooney poped 22 nice saugers Tom rattled thru 12 nice ones and myself neck and neck with Mr Mooney also had 22 nice saugs we landed 56 but only kept 22 of which 9 were fish OHIOs we tossed several fish ohio back in river what a bite guys '' IT IS ON'' we gonna go back tomorrow for some great fun hope to see ya all there SOGDOG1 looked for skunk but couldnt find any


Nice going, and thanks for the report!
Ya it would be nice to see your pics,,,, AND to show 'em to the GREENUP GUYS! We're WAY BEHIND!


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah fellas, the smell was still there! Got a buddy that fished from 2pm til 830pm and he said nothing but tiny fish! I went at 10pm on 3-8-13 and met up with lil goose at 130am. I had 3 half decent ones(NOT BIG BY ANY STANDARD) creeled when lil goose got there with his bud. There was also 4 guys from Toledo there on a bad information tip! I think they got 2 sauger and a catfish but didn't seem to be trying as hard! It was cold and they sat by the fire most of the night waterdoggin'. I was getn pounded by guppies!! Must have got 25 saugers about 6 inches long and smaller before I kept one! I fished til 6am and the lil ones never quit but the bigger ones never showed up either! Been that way for days!!! LIL GOOSE will verify this info! He stayed but I haven't heard from him yet to see how he did,..he is prob still there if he wanted a limit! Seems some guys got bad attitudes and giving bad info! You know who you are! Snap another pole in half Dude!!!! I'd have to say the spawn is on or real close because the pool is full of jacks! Big girls are far and few between now! Wasn't that way last week before and after the full moon,..they were slamming then,.but that seems to be over!! Hey LIL GOOSE,..Was definately cool fishin with ya agan buddy,.hope ya did good after sun up! Take care buddy and stay in touch!


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Had a great day at pike island today. Seen a lot sauger come out with a few fish ohios. I want to say thank you to sogdog1 and mr mooney for showing me and my little cousin the ropes out there. I for one can say I seen it with my own eyes that the fish are there and sogdog1 and mr. mooney did a number on them. Thanks again guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got up an hour ago after spending most of the night,started at 1:30am ,and a couple of hours in the morning fishing off the pier at pike island! We ended up with 7 keepers,thanks to My Eyes, and a lot of throw backs the bite was soft most of the night with a real slow presentation My Eyes had it down he was doing by far the best on the pier. I left at around 8:30-9:00am and from sun up til then never saw a fish landed off the pier! Talked to Mr.Mooney,who is a man of integrity and trust, and they have been catching limits of nice saugers but out on the sand bar not off the pier! This bite is from late afternoon til dark! Let's remember how fickle this river can be. The river isn't like a lake there are many more factors like how high and water temp. clarity of the water and if that's not bad enough there are 9 different gates the acoe seem to always be changing which in turn changes the flow!! In summary the river can drive you nuts but if you want to catch the nice one's at least as of last night you need some waders and get out on that sand bar in the evening! There is a huge differece from fishing the sand bar than from fishing the pier!!


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Went down to the pier at about 330 pm and it was loaded with fisherman. Approx. 25 on the pier, 12 or 13 wading on the bar and I counted 35 or so stretched down the rocks. Talked to the spectator club at the parking lot sitting in the chairs and was told very few being caught. Talked to several guys on the pier and got the same info. I started casting around 4 and was watching the action around me and around 5 or 530 seen some small fish being caught out on the sandbar. Then a few pretty decent ones on the pier at the deep end. half hour before dark. I seen it picking up with several being caught on the sandbar but size wasn't all that impressive from what I witnesses. I did see a few decent ones though. Hard to tell what was going on,. on the rocks as you can't watch everything,.but I know some guys who fish it daily and that seems to be where the nicer fish are being caught this year! At sunset,.it picked up pretty good on the pier as well and several being caught but very few keepers. It slowed drastically around 8pm which has been the routine for awhile now! I fished with walleyehunter and a new friend, Dan from Virginia,which I've been kinda mentoring for a couple months,because he was shunned by the professionals club and actually scared to go it alone after dark because he witnessed some psycho episodes. Walleyehunter made the statement that it was like fishing in dinkville last night. He actually caught the smallest sauger I ever seen. I put it on the measure scale and everyone on the pier was laughing their butts off! 5 1/2 inches. Didn't have a weight scale but I'd say it weighed in at a whooping 4 oz. at least. At that point, I gave walleyehunter the rest of my minnows and headed out! I haven't heard from my buddy Dan yet to see if it picked back up but it is definately that unpredictable time of year with many factors affecting the bite. I do know it is impossible to catch them from the parking lot or sitting at a computer,.for sure! Gotta just get out there and give it hell! The best part of the season, in my opinion has already past but still a little while left before it really changes and water warms and the white bass and smalleys start showing up! Pike island is an awesome place and you should try it,no matter what the reports or solunar calanders say! They have been proved wrong time and time again down there! This is a true fishing report with accuracy,.but don't take my word,..grab a pole and Get'r Done!


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

The Little ones where in last night fished from 5:30 Pm Til 1:30 AM with only 5 Keepers ..It was Peacefull Till The wadders decided to walk in front of us on the Peir and start casting Directly In front of us .If Your Wadding you should stay out of the line of Fire from us on the Peir .... BE THOUGHTFULL To Other OUTDOORSMAN ......


----------



## leofishes (Mar 10, 2013)

im looking to make a trip to Pike Island soon, its been a while. I have been in Atlanta for a year. I'll be reading the reports and post to see when the best time for me to make the 3hr. trip. good fishing!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Alright fellas.... Second chance. The thread has been cleaned up. Keep it on topic.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for putting an end to it!


----------

